

PHP sucks (but, some frameworks don't) - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.blogspot.com/2011/11/php-sucks-but-some-frameworks-dont.html

======
voidr
TL;DR: PHP sucks because it is not Java or Python.

This is a typical PHP rant that only rehashes the standard criticism against
PHP, the author is obsessed with OOP and can't tolerate some global variables
and functions(that are not methods of classes) without namespaces, totally
ignoring the fact that many frameworks simply get around all these, and he can
too.

PHP probably does have a lot more terrible code than other languages, because
it's low barrier to entry, but that doesn't mean it's impossible to write good
code in it.

The author is also disrespectful, by calling the creators of PHP idiots,
totally ignoring the fact that PHP is one of the most popular languages that
was not backed by the immense marketing muscle of a Microsoft or Sun.

Low entry barrier is presented as a negative, because the author had too much
competition on freelancer.com. I find this ridiculous in many ways.

Here is my conclusion: PHP is what you make it out to be, and you can make it
work. Your client won't give a crap about the technology, so feel free to use
any other language, but note that the number of available PHP developers is
something to keep in mind.

------
jmathai
Standard PHP rant. Though I stopped reading after the line about PHP's
creators being idiots.

~~~
petervandijck
Actually, the arguments (and the writing) are worse than standard. So: below-
average PHP rant.

------
teyc
The real problem is that quoting an hourly rate simply does not make sense for
PHP. There are very good frameworks where users can get extremely productive.
I've seen a guy who flies through Symfony code it is a pleasure to watch.

I wonder if one is going to hire PHP developers, running a side by side
competition is a good gauge of who groks it, vs who is just learning it.

